# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Natyrale apo Silikone.

## malli

Shume vajza te pakenaqura sepse kan lindur me nje gjoks jo te madh , zgjedhin nje operacion plastik (silikone) , çfare mendoni ju vajza eshte nje ide e mire kjo? (natyrale apo silikone.)
Jepni   pergjigjen  tuaj edhe ju  djemte. :posi:

----------


## StterollA

S'ka nevoj te jete gjoksi i madh, mjafton te kete formen dhe fortesine mesatare per te luajtur rolin e tij ne mardhenjen seksuale; nese gjoksi eshte baras me derrasen  atehere s'do ishte keq nje nderhyrje kirukgjike dhe te mbushet me silikon.

PS Flas per shijen time, mos me bieni ne qafe per kete qe thash . (te merremi vesht qe tani.. lol)

----------


## Calexico

i preferoj natyrale. por duhet të jenë në "nivel" ato se pastaj nuk dua as silikonë.

jo që jetoj pa to, po gjej një grua tjetër.

shnet.

----------


## malli

Shume pergjigje te sakta çuna  :Gjoja:

----------


## gazi

natyrale qe jane me te mira nuk ka diskutim,
me silikone te japin nje bukuri artificiale por duhet patur kujdes se kam ndegjuar se mund te plasin duke (lozur) me to

----------


## Mina

Gjoksi natyral eshte i bukur por pas lindjes se femijeve ai bie. Ky nivel varet nga geni. Gjiri  ploteson nevojat e femijes me ushqim dhe gjate vitit te pare sasia e qumeshtit e rrit konsiderueshem  masen e gjinjve. Per kete arsye, pasi shkeputet femija nga gjiri eshte normale qe zvogelohen permasat. Jo vetem kaq por qe gjate barres shfaqen smaliatura ne gjoks. Eshte mire te parandalohen me kremra ndihmese qe kompensojne elasticitetin
e lekures. Me pas, ne kete gjendje, mund te perdoren maska apo kremra ndihmese por asnjehere nuk mund te pretendojme se do te marre trajten e mepareshme ne masen 100%. Operacioni plastik eshte nje zgjidhje por sido qe te jete, silikoni eshte trup i huaj ne organizem pavaresisht se eshte i adaptueshem.

----------


## shkodrane82

Edhe une jam pro e gjoksit natural,edhe sikur nje femer te mos kete gjoks shume ajo sdo te thote gje,pse duhet ta fuse vedin neper operacione qe fundi fundit sja vlen.
Jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin e Stterolles qe thote masa ska edhe aq rendesi,sa ka bukuria e tij.
Urime per temen Malli shume e vecante...

----------


## malli

thanks motra  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Leila

Te isha djale, do i preferoja femrat me gjoks te vogel (jo derrase fare, por te vogel) por... *fundkurrizin* e dua te madh!  :buzeqeshje:  LoL! <mendoj Jennifer Lopez>

Seriozisht... une shoh shume femra qe jane A-cup apo B-cup dhe duan ta rrisin gjoksin me shume. Nga eksperienca ime, nuk me kane pelqyer kurre sepse gjithnje te rendon, dhe prej kesaj arsye flej me bark. Ku ti gjej une A-cup apo B-cup! Nuk rendojne dhe nuk te bezdisin. Me me shume se sa kaq, nuk mund te veshesh c'do lloj bluze qe do. Kur vesh nje T-shirt, dukem e shendoshe. Ne qofte se nuk je derrase fare, lere gjoksin sic eshte. Numri i tyre nuk te ben me shume apo me pak femer. Sa here qe shoh femrat e tjera me gjoks me te vogel, behem xheloze sepse i duket beli me elegant dhe i rrin gjoksi me... siper  :buzeqeshje:  (jo deri te gjunjet) LoL! Ok... Ok... ndalova!

Ky ishte opinioni & eksperienca ime.

P.S.: Thone qe nuk ja vlen te kesh operacion. Une mendoj qe te gjithe i vejne vlera te ndryshme gjerave. Kur e ke, te duket jo shume e vleshme. Kur nuk e ke... te duket e domosdoshme! Disave i vlen, disave jo.

----------


## Nuska

Molle peme apo molle parafine?

----------


## edspace

Si forum bukurie që është duhet të ketë disa ilustrime. Jam i sigurtë se do fillojnë të marrin pjesë më shume meshkuj po të postoni disa shëmbuj.

Merr njëçikë shëmbull nga Nuska që e ndryshoi maskën përnjëhere për tju përshtatur kësaj teme.

----------


## Toreador

Une per menimin tim i preferoj femrat me gjoks natyral jo me silikon ta kete si ta kete te vogel ose te madh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FJORIN

Mjafton te jete natyral . Si i vogel dhe i madh ate i ka dhene natyra femres kur e ka te madh femra ankohet ,kur e ka te vogel prape ankohet prandaj te jete e kenaqer femra me ate qe i jep natyra   dhe jam kundra silikonit.


Dhe do te thoja per Stterolla sikur edhe derrase te ishte gjoksi i nje femre prape jam kundra .Nuk mund te perfytyroj nje gje te tille sikur do te puthja nje  qeske me GJIZE  dhe jo gjoks femre apo jo  lal 


hajt shendet te gjitheve. Dhe femra mos u ngaterroni me silikone dhe budallalleqe te tjera  se gjate operacioneve mund te hyne dhe mikrobe  ne gjoks dhe mund te perhapen dhe semundje te tjera qe s'eshte mire ti shkruaj  

SHENDETI NE RRADHE TE PARE

----------


## magjistari

Un do e preferoja natural me selekon.

----------


## emiliano17

o magjistari o byrazer po thuaj tani se ste morem vesh NATYRAL apo SILIKON  ???

----------


## magjistari

Natyrale me silikon me lale, akoma se more vesh ti?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## malli

Mire e ke ti Magjo , do kombinojne shum bukur bashke :shkelje syri:

----------


## magjistari

Kombinimi me i hatashem qe mund te ndodh ne natyre eshte ai.

----------


## elda

Silikoneve i ka dale moda.

----------


## james l.

padiskutim natyral.

----------

